
Future of Coding Is Here, and It Threatens to Wipe Out Everything in Its Path - prostoalex
http://techcrunch.com/2015/09/27/the-future-of-coding-is-here-and-threatens-to-wipe-out-everything-in-its-path/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=FaceBook&sr_share=facebook
======
f0rfun
Can someone please eli5 how fundamentally different it is as compared to
traditional software engineering?

